# Hill Hold Assist



## TTDI (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any details/photos of the Hill Hold Assist option, and how is it activated?

Looking to add this to my first TT order and would like any thoughts from the experts!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

TTDI said:


> Does anyone have any details/photos of the Hill Hold Assist option, and how is it activated?
> 
> Looking to add this to my first TT order and would like any thoughts from the experts!


first time I heard a TT even has hill assist? :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

It's called *"Hill Start Assist"*, after the foot brake has been pressed for a while with the vehicle stationary, the brake pressure that has been built is maintained for a short while after the brake is releassed; this automatic breaking action makes hill starts much eassier and more comfortable.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

R5T said:


> It's called *"Hill Start Assist"*, after the foot brake has been pressed for a while with the vehicle stationary, the brake pressure that has been built is maintained for a short while after the brake is releassed; this automatic breaking action makes hill starts much eassier and more comfortable.


wow... in ALL model TT's?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > It's called *"Hill Start Assist"*, after the foot brake has been pressed for a while with the vehicle stationary, the brake pressure that has been built is maintained for a short while after the brake is releassed; this automatic breaking action makes hill starts much eassier and more comfortable.
> ...


I know you can order it on the TT RS, but All TT's i don't know.


----------



## TTDI (Jun 21, 2008)

R5T said:


> It's called *"Hill Start Assist"*, after the foot brake has been pressed for a while with the vehicle stationary, the brake pressure that has been built is maintained for a short while after the brake is releassed; this automatic breaking action makes hill starts much eassier and more comfortable.


That sounds like a good idea!

Thanks for your help

Mike


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Of the three S-Tronic/DSG equipped cars I've had, found the hand brake works fine for me... :mrgreen:


----------



## 675triple (Apr 30, 2009)

Its optional on all models. Its just a shame they dont replace the handbrake for an electric one. Unless you enjoy doing handbrake turns.... Plus that would free up space for a proper armrest then too ;-)


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL more options to allow people who cant drive correctly to get behind a wheel!! [smiley=baby.gif]

I can just about see the point of this option with an electric handbrake but apart from that why would you want it?? cant people do hill start these days?

****lights fuse and runs**** [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Agreed. If you need *hill hold assist* you should have your license striped off you.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Exactly ! Djeez...parking help, hill hold assist, folding mirrors, brake assistance.... where's the time you drove the car, instead of the car driving you. :roll:

If you can't get the coordination between the hand holding the handbrake, and the feet manipulating the pedals right, don't bother driving. If you order and outmatic gearbox AND hill hold assist : what are you doing in a TT ???

...Rant over...

I'll get my coat :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have it as standard on my VXR Corsa, I definately wouldn't pay extra for it & rather it wasn't there..
H.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

I have it on mt TTS with s-tronic and with no pedals it just keeps still no matter what.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Mini has it .


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

i dont understand, whats the problem of having something like this??
I mean everyone's got ABS right? and alot of people speced s tronic right? So what are the differences between either of them? They all help u drive the car and they all are useful....

Not everyone is a Schumacher.....


----------



## TTDI (Jun 21, 2008)

*
Calm down! Give us a break, Only asked a question! *

Anyway the wife might want to steal the car once in a while [smiley=bigcry.gif] she has been known to ride and burn out a few clutches.

She only uses her left arm for applying lipstick and f***ing about with the radio bass/fader settings :twisted:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

TTDI said:


> *
> Calm down! Give us a break, Only asked a question! *
> 
> Anyway the wife might want to steal the car once in a while [smiley=bigcry.gif] she has been known to ride and burn out a few clutches.
> ...


u see a good useful example.... spec ur TT for ur wife... lol


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish they would make it mandatory in Norway ...... most drivers here cannot do a hill start for toffee and those that can are too preoccupied with their mobile phones to do one anyway. I stop at least half a car length back and then still often have to drop back or use the horn to avoid being hit. :twisted:

Rant over ......


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Because starting on a hill from standstill as a basic skill you should have before getting your drivers licence... we now also get park-assist, even lane-assist... :roll:

my point is, the car is driving you, you're not driving the car. If that's what you're looking for, fine, but...

To me, its a matter of self-respect, I WANT to be able to make the car do what I want it to do by myself, not by some electronic gimmick.... going on a cicuit, I would turn off the ASR/ESP, to get a feeling of achievement when you've made a fast lap, just to know that I did it, not the electronics.... 8)

and I want that on a day-to-day basis. 
Same with the parking sensors... in "the old days" when it wasn't available, it was a skill to know the dimensions of your car, and park it as close as possible, or as close as YOU wanted to, to another car, or wall. Now it's beep-beep...no idea of how big the car is...

Am I getting old ( fashioned ) ? I'm only 33 this year though... :mrgreen:


----------



## TTDI (Jun 21, 2008)

Fair Point and agree, but if your wife drives the car you want every safety gadget going!!!

Just a point on parking sensors, doesn't matter how good a driver you are if a small child/dog walks behind the car without you seeing- you ain't going to see them - it's been well proven.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Recently on holiday I had a Fiat Croma? hire car with hill assist, the Hotel car park was on about a 40degree hill and quite tight, I found the hill assist very handy whilst trying to 3 point turn and reverse into a space.

For all those expert drivers that think people who need hill assist should'nt be driving a TT, I don't here you complaining about traction, stability control, syncro gear boxes, power steering or a starter motor either, it's called progress.........


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Blanchie said:


> LOL more options to allow people who cant drive correctly to get behind a wheel!! [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> I can just about see the point of this option with an electric handbrake but apart from that why would you want it?? cant people do hill start these days?
> 
> ****lights fuse and runs**** [smiley=bomb.gif]


Never limit the advance of technology, especially with ego, as that then defines you as a troglodyte


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

OscarTango said:


> Because starting on a hill from standstill as a basic skill you should have before getting your drivers licence... we now also get park-assist, even lane-assist... :roll:
> 
> my point is, the car is driving you, you're not driving the car. If that's what you're looking for, fine, but...
> 
> ...


lol then u shouldnt have got any car newer than year 1990.... otherwise believe me anything u do still the car will always be driving u.... if u want to drive the car ur self with full control then go for a bicycle mate or anything older than 1990 without ABS :mrgreen:


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

All this discussion reminds me of the saying:

' I remember when sex was safe and driving was dangerous '

Now its the other way round...


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL what have I started!!  
I'm not anti technology on cars (I'm in the business so can't complain :roll: ) I'm just very anti this nanny state we have when it comes to driving. I don't like all this technology taking the control aspect away from the driver, yes these features help on a car but really it's reducing the Skill / Common sense of the driver as we rely to much on this technology. I've know people complain that they lost there car on a wet roundabout and blame the accident on the fact that the traction control should have been better, eh? Maybe you should have been going slower with less right foot. Great line in an old car manual "ESP while not allow the driver to overcome the laws of physics".

Hehe not claiming to be Schoey either, but thought he was famous for going fast on a track (Without ESP) and not his hill starts?  
Anyway each to there own [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
 if I could un-spec ABS ESP etc I would, I'm the driver in the car not it. Those who've owned Elise's/VX220/TVRs/Caterfields etc know where I'm coming from ;-)
[smiley=cheers.gif] 
Blanchie


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

im sorry but i cant agree to somethinglike this.... without technology there will be more civilian deaths and thats why we have esp, abs, and all the other stuff..... at the end of the day u r right and we are by the day not actually driving the car to its full control, but leave things in human hands and ull get disasters.... order needs to be kept...

imagine giving every single driver out there a car without these option what do u think is going to happen?
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

It would be like it was in 1989 ?

If you spec it for your wife, fair enough,... if I'd have it, I wouldn't use it. If I break too hard, and the ABS kicks in, I have a feeling of having made an error, otherwise they wouldn't have locked up. Anyway... each his own.

To be honest...the car I liked best 'drive'-wise was my 1964 VW Notchback...no power steering, no assisted brakes, heck even no seat-belts  . Still survived a head-on crash ( not my fault ) without lasting injuries  Car was totalled though... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So, I welcome ABS, ESP since it enhances our safety, but I'd leave out anything that just makes "skill" redundant. I ( but that's just me ) need some pride in my ability to control a vehicle. Not to brag, just for my own good-feeling.

Just my opinion, those who have it will make perfect hill-stop-starts...so go for it, if you can't do it by yourself. :wink: :twisted:

End of my contribution. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Enzo (Jul 27, 2009)

R5T said:


> It's called *"Hill Start Assist"*, after the foot brake has been pressed for a while with the vehicle stationary, the brake pressure that has been built is maintained for a short while after the brake is releassed; this automatic breaking action makes hill starts much eassier and more comfortable.


Sorry have read the rest of this thread and haven't seen it clarified (just arguments about women and their lazy habits  ), so I thought I'd chip in...

Seems to me there's a little confusion between Hill START Assist and Audi HOLD Assist - two similar but distinct functions and specs.

*HSA* is exactly as R5T describes above - a very temporary brake 'hold', pointless with auto S-tronic (and for the Dutch) but handy for manual 'boxes, as much as a courtesy to the poor sod behind you, or a prophylactic against any insurance claim which you'll get stuck for as you're the one rolling back. If you're a good driver with decent clutch control, then fair enough, but it's still nice to have if you ever find yourself stationary at a junction with a steep gradient (1 in 4 say) - unless you're using your handbrake (and many people don't or if they do, it doesn't make a difference) then nobody's feet are that quick and of course you've no control if some 3-series driver (it always is, isn't it) decides to act like his pet spaniel and sniff an inch away from your backside.

*AHA* however is basically an auxilary function of the electronic handbrake - in other words, not present in the TT as yet. Have it in my current A5. It's a great little cheap add-on though, that is basically a quick on and off standby button for the handbrake without engaging the full works. Useful either facing uphill or downhill, and if you leave it on after a while it automatically engages the parking brake (sorry Merc speak, old habits).

I'd love to see them do away with the manual handbrake in the next revision of the TT, as much as it's awkward and pointless and would get rid of the need for that ridiculous mirror image centre console for us RHD folks, together with that comical vestigial handbrake cover...err, sorry "arm rest" :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just had a look and found that Hill Start Assist costs just £90 as an option.

Does anyone know if it's just a case of enabling it in Vag-Com, or does it require any additional hardware?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

After reading so many negative comments about it in another forum I wouldn't bother with it!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had it on my old DSG Passat. It's fine on hills when you don't want the car rolling backwards, but on the flat it still holds the brakes on, and if you want to move off smartish you can't because the brakes are locked on for two seconds after you take your foot off the footbrake. You have to be excellent at anticipation or you get t-boned at roundabouts.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Sounds like a bit of a faff then!.. :?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

MXS said:


> Sounds like a bit of a faff then!.. :?


Well, that was my second (and last) DSG so that might have coloured my judgement, but I think it's pointless technology really.


----------



## durkadurka (Mar 26, 2010)

Cairomac said:


> I wish they would make it mandatory in Norway ...... most drivers here cannot do a hill start for toffee and those that can are too preoccupied with their mobile phones to do one anyway. I stop at least half a car length back and then still often have to drop back or use the horn to avoid being hit. :twisted:
> 
> Rant over ......


Good to know you haven't been up my backside then :mrgreen:


----------



## J20ROBO (Aug 11, 2013)

peter-ss said:


> I've just had a look and found that Hill Start Assist costs just £90 as an option.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's just a case of enabling it in Vag-Com, or does it require any additional hardware?


Been looking into adding this myself not as straight forward as as though requires hardware and coding 
Link help explain 
http://www.audienthusiasts.com/VagComHillHold.html


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

I added this option to my TT when I ordered it - I find it very useful when I am driving whilst drinking coffee, especially on hills!


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I recently discovered my wife's X3 has this option and I have to say I quite like it. It's not about "needing" this option (because we all know how to use the handbrake) but it is handy to have.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

J20ROBO said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had a look and found that Hill Start Assist costs just £90 as an option.
> ...


That's interesting although I 'Googled' the switch and it doesn't look like it fits a TT.

Can anyone with Hill Hold Assist, in a TT, let us know if there's a switch involved.

If not I'm wondering whether the modification may be possible without a switch (I have TPMS).


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

My car has HHA even though I didn't spec it.

There's no switch; it just works all the time. Took me a year to realise it was fitted. :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

One benefit of HHA is that it maintains the set speed in cruise when going down hill, ie the car doesn't speed up.
Is it just a programming mod?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

moro anis said:


> One benefit of HHA is that it maintains the set speed in cruise when going down hill, ie the car doesn't speed up.


No, it doesn't do that.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I know you're very knowledgeable but are you sure? 
I thought when reading about cruise control it said the only way it will maintain the set speed going down an incline is if HHA was fitted.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm sure that in my car with CC set it will still increase speed when going down a hill steep enough to overcome engine braking in the selected gear.

From the Handbook:
_*Starting on hills:*
Applies to vehicles with hill hold assist:
The system is activated when the brake pedal is depressed for a few seconds. After releasing the brake pedal, the brake power is held for a brief moment to prevent the vehicle from rolling back when starting. At this time, you can easily begin to move your vehicle._

Again from the Handbook in the section on Cruise Control:
_- The cruise control cannot maintain a constant speed when driving downhill. The vehicle will accelerate under its own weight. Downshift to a lower gear or use the brakes to slow down._


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

moro anis said:


> I know you're very knowledgeable but are you sure?
> I thought when reading about cruise control it said the only way it will maintain the set speed going down an incline is if HHA was fitted.


My TT speeds up when in cruise and going down an incline. Certainly no braking for me and the HHA was fitted at the factory...


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just had a very quick look at this and it appears that the information in the link, unfortunately, doesn't apply to the TT.

I've just connected to my car with Vag-Com and the TT has a separate module for the Tire Pressure Monitoring.

It would be interesting to hear from anyone anyone has had experience of retrofitting Hill Hold assist.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Sorry chaps. My mistake.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I bought my RS second hand, it has recaro's ( heated ), xenons ( stock ) a manual gear box, and the ability to turn the traction/stability control off.

That's all I wanted :lol:

The other crap was just a bonus for me, noticed it does have the HSA however, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest.. In fact I just f*ck about at traffic lights with it, roll a foot.. Brake.. 1.2.3 Roll another foot :lol: passes the time 

Wouldn't say a more skilled driver would physically opt for a car with No hill start assist though lol, it's just a little perk for those who might be a bit over-cautious, doesn't bother me as an expirienced enough young driver who likes his fast toys though!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

I have this on my 2010 TT RS (June build)

when i was in the Uk and mentioned this the dealer was quite surprised, didn't think it was on the 2010 models suggested it was a Germany only option until recently?

Any way...

when the car detects a slight inclide it holds the brakes (my car park is under the building) When i wait for the door to roll up to exit and i am half on the ramp, the hill hold assist activates, no buttons to enable it. you have to give it a bit more "go" when you pull away or you'll stall it! 

TBH its kinda useful when i remember i have it (i don't roll backwards down a hill) but if i forget i have it.. i stall it! :roll: :lol:


----------

